# My shepherds hair loss issue



## Blackshepherd (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a solid black German Shepherd who's name is Grizzly.
He is two and a half year's of age and is having a small hair loss problem.
He is losing hair on top of his hind and under his neck very rapidly and I am not sure what the issue is. I have tryed to give him /oatmeal bath's as well as a type of head and shoulder's for dog's and nothing is helping. If you have any suggestion's for me I would be glad to listen, I am trying this as a last resort before it's time to go see the vet over it.
​


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If your dog is losing hair rapidly it's already time to see the vet. Could be allergies, mange, thyroid issues, bacterial infection, autoimmune disease among other things. I just had mine into the vet Monday because she had a small bald spot on her side and has been itching a lot. After blood and skin scrape tests to check for thyroid issues, mange, and bacterial infections it was determined it was allergies. She's on an antibiotic, steroid, and antihistamine and hasn't itched once since. Her skin already looks better as well though it was a small spot about 2 inches wide. Don't keep letting it get worse nip it in the butt now before it turns into something more serious than it probably is

PS: Pics would help


----------



## Blackshepherd (Mar 19, 2011)

Picture's are on the way.


----------



## Blackshepherd (Mar 19, 2011)

Here are the image's if I did this correctly. Starting from his hind moving to his neck, this is what it look's like.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

That looks to me like he has either mange or a massive case of ringworm. You need to take him to the vet and have a skin scrape and fungal culture done.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That look like it hurts Is he itchy, possibly chained up and rubbing his skin off, how old is he, and how long has this been going on? He needs an antibiotic for sure so vet is really your only option for that- hoe he feels better soon though


----------



## Blackshepherd (Mar 19, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> That look like it hurts Is he itchy, possibly chained up and rubbing his skin off, how old is he, and how long has this been going on? He needs an antibiotic for sure so vet is really your only option for that- hoe he feels better soon though




He is 2 and a half year's and this has only been going on for a few week's. He does itch at it but I tryed so many many thing's. It look's like it is vet time for the ole boy.
​


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> That look like it hurts Is he itchy, possibly chained up and rubbing his skin off, how old is he, and how long has this been going on? He needs an antibiotic for sure so vet is really your only option for that- hoe he feels better soon though


You can see in the pics that the skin is very "flakey" (sp). That is normally a pretty sure sign of either mange or fungus.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My Zoe had an almost identical patch and it was neither- red, raw, itchy, and flakey. She was negative for every skin test they did hence the treatment for allergies but I thought it was ringworm when I brought her in


----------



## Blackshepherd (Mar 19, 2011)

I turned here to this site for help. Grizzly is like my own child to me, I raised him from a pup at 3 week's still bottle feeding him. I love him with my heart and I can Promise ya'll he will be In the vet's office Monday morning.​


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope Grizzley gets well soon. 
I don't know what is happening with him whether it is some type of mange. One time my minpins did this they developed scabs,flakes, and lost almost all of their hair come to find out they were both allergic to chicken. It just happened suddenly too. I hadn't been feeding them the new food for very long either. I started noticing scabs first, then uncontrollable itching and it just escalated from there. It took them 2 months before they healed up and finally got their hair back.


----------

